# Un airpods sur deux se connecte



## SoniL Joestar (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour ! 
J'ai récemment eu un problème avec mes Airpods de deuxième génération : Un coup il n'y a que mon Airpods gauche qui se connecte un autre coup ce n'est que l'Airpods droite qui se connecte. Aussi quand le menu de connection s'ouvre et que je sors mes airpods du boitier il y a un bug très étrange où la logo batterie switch de gauche à droite ( d'ailleurs la où il ya le logo batterie c'est la où l'airpods est actif ) ( regardez la vidéo ). Au passage j'ai tenté de connecter mes Airpods à d'autre appareil apple le bug continue. J'ai essayé pleins de manip ( déconnection/oublie de l'appareil/bouton sur le boiter etc etc... ) mais rien ne marche.



Merci d'avance !


----------



## macbook60 (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour tu as installer la dernière version du logiciel ?


----------



## SoniL Joestar (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour je ne sais pas du tout la version actuel de mes airpods est la "3EZ51"


----------



## macbook60 (30 Avril 2021)

SoniL Joestar a dit:


> Bonjour je ne sais pas du tout la version actuel de mes airpods est la "3EZ51"


Oui c’est la dernière version


----------



## SoniL Joestar (30 Avril 2021)

Ca ne marche tjrs pas le problème persiste


----------



## SoniL Joestar (30 Avril 2021)

Update : C'est bon j'ai résolu le problème il suffisait juste de rénitilaiser les Airpods merci encore de l'aide bonne journée


----------



## macbook60 (30 Avril 2021)

SoniL Joestar a dit:


> Update : C'est bon j'ai résolu le problème il suffisait juste de rénitilaiser les Airpods merci encore de l'aide bonne journée


A toi aussi


----------

